# DVR Usage



## denmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the following questions.

When a program is paused and resumed what happens to the next program if there is an overlap?

If there is a view timer for another channel for the following program what happens if there is an overlap?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

When you pause a program, it is written to the internal HD. If you stay on the same channel, it will write up to 1 hour on the HD. After this point, the old content is removed to add the new content beyond the 1 hour buffer. If you change channels, you will first get a message stating the function needs to be performed in Live Mode. Once the channel is changed, the buffer is cleared and you are watching a live feed. Thanks.



denmarks said:


> I have the following questions.
> 
> When a program is paused and resumed what happens to the next program if there is an overlap?
> 
> If there is a view timer for another channel for the following program what happens if there is an overlap?


----------



## denmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> When you pause a program, it is written to the internal HD. If you stay on the same channel, it will write up to 1 hour on the HD. After this point, the old content is removed to add the new content beyond the 1 hour buffer. If you change channels, you will first get a message stating the function needs to be performed in Live Mode. Once the channel is changed, the buffer is cleared and you are watching a live feed. Thanks.


Are you saying that if I do not change the channel the buffering will continue with the next show with no loss? I do know that the pause is limited to one hour. I am just trying to understand when the buffer is cleared. For example assume that the buffering continues into the next show. Can I back up into the previous show (up to 1 hour) or does each show reset the buffer?

If a timer tries to change channels will I still get the warning message?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

denmarks said:


> Are you saying that if I do not change the channel the buffering will continue with the next show with no loss? I do know that the pause is limited to one hour. I am just trying to understand when the buffer is cleared. For example assume that the buffering continues into the next show. Can I back up into the previous show (up to 1 hour) or does each show reset the buffer?


You'll only lose anything before that 1 hour. In other words, you can only rewind one hour no matter what the show is as long as you're staying on the same channel.



> If a timer tries to change channels will I still get the warning message?


The only warning message is a 2 minute countdown. Other than that, a timer that records another channel will erase your buffer.


----------



## denmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> You'll only lose anything before that 1 hour. In other words, you can only rewind one hour no matter what the show is as long as you're staying on the same channel.
> 
> The only warning message is a 2 minute countdown. Other than that, a timer that records another channel will erase your buffer.


Actually the timer was for viewing, not recording. I assume your answer would be the same.

During the countdown does pressing the select button give the function to skip the switch like with the 301 receiver?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

denmarks said:


> Actually the timer was for viewing, not recording. I assume your answer would be the same.


Yeah, it's the same. Changing the channels is what erases the whole buffer.



> During the countdown does pressing the select button give the function to skip the switch like with the 301 receiver?


I don't know. I never tried that. What I usually do is if I want to stay on the same channel is delete the timer that's coming up or go to the schedule and skip it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, but the buffering will only last for 60 minutes so when you remain on the same channel, any content over 60 minutes is replaced with the content at 59:59 and so on. At the other spectrum, the new show will begin to buffer just behind Live TV. You can rewind into the previous show as long as the new show has not reached 60 minutes. New shows do not reset the buffer as long as you do not change channels. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



denmarks said:


> Are you saying that if I do not change the channel the buffering will continue with the next show with no loss? I do know that the pause is limited to one hour. I am just trying to understand when the buffer is cleared. For example assume that the buffering continues into the next show. Can I back up into the previous show (up to 1 hour) or does each show reset the buffer?
> 
> If a timer tries to change channels will I still get the warning message?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One other way to dump the buffer is to watch a pre-recorded program, I don't think any buffering takes place during recording playback.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

What does the HDD do when you pause a recording?

Does the head stay in one place while the platter is spinning underneath it? IOW does the HDD keep spinning & repeatedly filling a buffer with the same information? Or since there is no change in video info does the buffer/memory just keep reading out the same data and the HDD parks the head?

In the old days most VCRs would kick out of the pause mode after several minutes in order to reduce wear on the tape. I realize the HHD's head floats above the platter on a microscopic layer of air, but I'm still curious about any impact this may have on potential wear or loss of magnetism if done for extended periods of time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What you see on the screen isn't directly related to what the read head is "seeing"...

Case-in-point... When you pause, the receiver is still processing new live data and buffering it.  IF you wait until the 1 hour buffer is full, playback starts automatically and you cannot pause it until you skip forward some.

The receivers work just like a computer, being that they are computers... When you pause playback, you are basically pausing the routine that handles playback... so until you resume playback the read head would go back to whatever it does whenever you weren't using the hard drive for playback.

It's not like a VCR where you are manually holding videotape in place against a read head while paused.


----------

